# andrew tate is anti blackpill, jfl at people saying he is blackpilled and worshipping him



## subhuman incel (Jul 3, 2022)

„as a men it doesnt matter how you look, you can look ugly as fuck and stil get hot bitches. as a women if you are not hot, then you got a problem. thats why its so good to be a man, how many times have you seen an ugly guy with a hot chick? all the time, ALL THE FUCKInG TIME. im not mr handsome, i dont give a fuck“

jfl people saying he is blackpilled, he is opposite of blackpill. but his wisdom has more truth than the blackpill tbh, you guys care way roo much about looks, you fucking gay faggots, just transition with your beta mindset, if you are hot enough i will fuck you in the ass for free. andrew tate is giga based and some of you losers need to listen to his words, you are losers because you chose to be losers, you are borke cause you deserve to be broke, he is succesful cause he deserves to be succesful. stop crying and do something about it.


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 3, 2022)

@vanilla @Thompsonz @Gargantuan @Nameless_Sunflower @germanlooks


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 3, 2022)

I hate him so much and I’ve pointed this out before - something about him seriously rubs me up the wrong way


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Jul 3, 2022)

you can get girls being ugly
there is different levels of ugly, unharmonious, underdeveloped, ogre, low t , too high t, shit features
you cant just generalize


----------



## currylightskin (Jul 3, 2022)

😹😹😹😹🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙 you can't match his drip yakhi 🥵🥶


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jul 3, 2022)

He's a bald incel of course he hates blackpill


----------



## David Rothschild (Jul 3, 2022)

Blackpill is an incel cope.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jul 3, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Blackpill is an incel cope.


You're an Incel Im an incel it's okay


----------



## jahsuuu (Jul 3, 2022)

Does anyone know if he’s paying the girls he dates or do they date him because they actually like him because he’s rich, despite knowing he’s seeing other girls


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 3, 2022)

it would be interesting how he would talk if he had a longer midface, no eyebrows and 170 cm


----------



## David Rothschild (Jul 3, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> You're an Incel


Nah i'm seeing a girl currently


----------



## Deleted member 16984 (Jul 3, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Blackpill is an incel cope.


This. Muh gonial angle, muh ipd, muh low tier, mid tier, high tier... Not only is it cope, but it's also pure autism


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 3, 2022)

Itiswhatitis said:


> This. Muh gonial angle, muh ipd, muh low tier, mid tier, high tier... Not only is it cope, but it's also pure autism


Thinks like gonial angle and IPD literally matter loads

In that these two specific things are practically the source of all my life problems


----------



## Deleted member 16984 (Jul 3, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Thinks like gonial angle and IPD literally matter loads
> 
> In that these two specific things are practically the source of all my life problems


----------



## David Rothschild (Jul 3, 2022)

Itiswhatitis said:


> This. Muh gonial angle, muh ipd, muh low tier, mid tier, high tier... Not only is it cope, but it's also pure autism


They aren't cope. All normies know that looks matter. Obsessing over it instead of bettering yourself in ways you actually can like personality, status, gym, money, mental health etc is the biggest cope there is.


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 3, 2022)

he a redpiller and trying selling hope to idiot


----------



## exeight (Jul 3, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> „as a men it doesnt matter how you look, you can look ugly as fuck and stil get hot bitches. as a women if you are not hot, then you got a problem. thats why its so good to be a man, how many times have you seen an ugly guy with a hot chick? all the time, ALL THE FUCKInG TIME. im not mr handsome, i dont give a fuck“
> 
> jfl people saying he is blackpilled, he is opposite of blackpill. but his wisdom has more truth than the blackpill tbh, you guys care way roo much about looks, you fucking gay faggots, just transition with your beta mindset, if you are hot enough i will fuck you in the ass for free. andrew tate is giga based and some of you losers need to listen to his words, you are losers because you chose to be losers, you are borke cause you deserve to be broke, he is succesful cause he deserves to be succesful. stop crying and do something about it.



lol that guy is delusional

of course there are ugly guys out there, with girlfriends
BUT how is that girl looking? 3/10? maybe fat???

and other thing; its common sense that when you better looking, you can get easier a woman

ugly guy has chance to get a somehow good looking girl 1:100.000.000
good looking guy can get good looking girl 100.000:100.000.000

the girlfriend from the ugly guy can leave him every second 
the girlfriend from the gl guy will obsessed over him


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 3, 2022)

exeight said:


> lol that guy is delusional
> 
> of course there are ugly guys out there, with girlfriends
> BUT how is that girl looking? 3/10? maybe fat???
> ...


he has to cope somehow,look at his (nonexistant) chin


----------



## nitesik (Jul 3, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> he has to cope somehow,look at his (nonexistant) chin
> 
> View attachment 1763278
> View attachment 1763279


“High fighting success” face lol


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Jul 3, 2022)

nitesik said:


> “High fighting success” face lol


yes he has much higher fighting success face than gandy and o pry together


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 3, 2022)

his side profile is fucking dogshit


subhuman incel said:


> he has to cope somehow,look at his (nonexistant) chin
> 
> View attachment 1763278
> View attachment 1763279


----------



## Hated subhuman (Jul 3, 2022)

i see your point


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jul 3, 2022)

The uglier you are, the more you have to pay.


----------



## David Rothschild (Jul 3, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> The uglier you are, the more you have to pay up front.


Nah he is 6'3 so face doesn't matter for him


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jul 3, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Nah he is 6'3 so face doesn't matter for him


He's around 6'2 and he's ugly.


----------



## Ronnie (Jul 3, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> „as a men it doesnt matter how you look, you can look ugly as fuck and stil get hot bitches. as a women if you are not hot, then you got a problem. thats why its so good to be a man, how many times have you seen an ugly guy with a hot chick? all the time, ALL THE FUCKInG TIME. im not mr handsome, i dont give a fuck“
> 
> jfl people saying he is blackpilled, he is opposite of blackpill. but his wisdom has more truth than the blackpill tbh, you guys care way roo much about looks, you fucking gay faggots, just transition with your beta mindset, if you are hot enough i will fuck you in the ass for free. andrew tate is giga based and some of you losers need to listen to his words, you are losers because you chose to be losers, you are borke cause you deserve to be broke, he is succesful cause he deserves to be succesful. stop crying and do something about it.



this dude is so overrated. He comes off as another try hard get rich dude but with redpill sprinkle in. It’s like Tai Lopez got super into incel forums.


----------



## David Rothschild (Jul 3, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> He's around 6'2 and he's ugly.


Not ugly just LTN. And at 6'2 he mogs every goodlooking manlet.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jul 3, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Not ugly just LTN. And at 6'2 he mogs every goodlooking manlet.


Women will generally consider LTN ugly. Mogging GL manlets doesn't make him objectively attractive to women.


----------



## David Rothschild (Jul 3, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Women will generally consider LTN ugly.


No. Not at all. Especially if the guy is 6'2


Reckless Turtle said:


> Mogging GL manlets doesn't make him objectively attractive to women.


It makes him because they are the one he is competing against. Tall goodlooking men are pretty rare.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jul 3, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> No. Not at all. Especially if the guy is 6'2
> 
> It makes him because they are the one he is competing against. Tall goodlooking men are pretty rare.


I'm simply saying that he isn't at an aesthetic level to be wetting pussies.

He won't be easily making this thread:








Females referring to the reproductive process when presented with specific males megathread


The title may seem autistic, but this assesses male sexual attractiveness based on female reproductive interest. Post the source, and try to verify that the examples aren't written by faggots.




looksmax.org


----------



## exeight (Jul 3, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> he has to cope somehow,look at his (nonexistant) chin
> 
> View attachment 1763278
> View attachment 1763279


the cope in him is strong


----------



## ballskin (Jul 3, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> „as a men it doesnt matter how you look, you can look ugly as fuck and stil get hot bitches. as a women if you are not hot, then you got a problem. thats why its so good to be a man, how many times have you seen an ugly guy with a hot chick? all the time, ALL THE FUCKInG TIME. im not mr handsome, i dont give a fuck“
> 
> jfl people saying he is blackpilled, he is opposite of blackpill. but his wisdom has more truth than the blackpill tbh, you guys care way roo much about looks, you fucking gay faggots, just transition with your beta mindset, if you are hot enough i will fuck you in the ass for free. andrew tate is giga based and some of you losers need to listen to his words, you are losers because you chose to be losers, you are borke cause you deserve to be broke, he is succesful cause he deserves to be succesful. stop crying and do something about it.



*NEVER TAKE ADVICE FROM BALD MEN WITH BEARDS WHO HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO APPEAL TO WOMEN AT ALL*


----------



## Nad (Jul 3, 2022)

the tates are blackpilled they just say shit to get money from incels they don't actually believe most of what they say they know they are gifted and that the average man has 0 chance


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Jul 3, 2022)

If it wasn’t for his height and status he’d be incel jfl.

He cant cope with his brother mogging him so hard


----------



## halo3player1851 (Jul 4, 2022)

RecessedChinCel said:


> If it wasn’t for his height and status he’d be incel jfl.
> 
> He cant cope with his brother mogging him so hard
> 
> View attachment 1763953


From what I've seen I bet he's proud of his brother they seem really close.


----------



## Manchild (Jul 4, 2022)

He’s technically correct when you’re at guys level of status and money but it’s just not feasible for at least 90% of men. 

since they will be stuck banging fatties or uggos


----------



## Hades (Jul 4, 2022)

He has some based takes, but when it comes to looks, he fails.


----------



## Hades (Jul 4, 2022)

His judgement of the importance of looks is clouded by his status and wealth. He thinks it doesn’t matter for men because it doesn’t when you have that much money and status.


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 4, 2022)

Hades said:


> His judgement of the importance of looks is clouded by his status and wealth. He thinks it doesn’t matter for men because it doesn’t when you have that much money and status.


what his psl face rating? normie?


----------



## Hades (Jul 4, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> what his psl face rating? normie?


I’d say low 4, but he has an extreme body halo. His face was way worse too before he beardmaxxed and gymcelled.


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 4, 2022)

What has this shit forum devolved into? Do you really think a high status millionaire is an appropriate microcosm to reflect the average male? Andrew Tate is what Crisick wishes he is (besides his looks).


For the average man, there are virtually 0 ways to realistically improve your status to the point where you get quality pussy out of it, leaving 2 options:

-improving your looks
-buying prostitutes/beta providing

I will slice my cock off and milk my prostate with it before I give any woman a dime, leaving looks on the table.


It's cringy how many faggots here have become post-hipster PSL revisionist, normie-cock straddlers that just want to prove to you that this entire forum exists in vain from niche scenarios where some ugly gets a girlfriend or some rich guy gets pussy. Self hating faggots; normies will never accept you.


----------



## Lihito (Jul 6, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> „as a men it doesnt matter how you look, you can look ugly as fuck and stil get hot bitches. as a women if you are not hot, then you got a problem. thats why its so good to be a man, how many times have you seen an ugly guy with a hot chick? all the time, ALL THE FUCKInG TIME. im not mr handsome, i dont give a fuck“
> 
> jfl people saying he is blackpilled, he is opposite of blackpill. but his wisdom has more truth than the blackpill tbh, you guys care way roo much about looks, you fucking gay faggots, just transition with your beta mindset, if you are hot enough i will fuck you in the ass for free. andrew tate is giga based and some of you losers need to listen to his words, you are losers because you chose to be losers, you are borke cause you deserve to be broke, he is succesful cause he deserves to be succesful. stop crying and do something about it.



That guy in the thumbnail looks Like his relative

Arabs are subhumans


----------



## Lihito (Jul 6, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I hate him so much and I’ve pointed this out before - something about him seriously rubs me up the wrong way


He is a arrogant chinless guru with no looks to back it up

And his Brother is a prick For knocking out a guy sitting on his car

How dense and capitalist you must be 


Fucking soulless westerners


----------



## Lihito (Jul 6, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> it would be interesting how he would talk if he had a longer midface, no eyebrows and 170 cm


Hes already a subhuman with height


----------



## Lihito (Jul 6, 2022)

Itiswhatitis said:


> This. Muh gonial angle, muh ipd, muh low tier, mid tier, high tier... Not only is it cope, but it's also pure autism


C O P E

If you were GL and tall you would have a meaningful relationship by now

Enjoy Being cucked


----------



## Lihito (Jul 6, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> They aren't cope. All normies know that looks matter. Obsessing over it instead of bettering yourself in ways you actually can like personality, status, gym, money, mental health etc is the biggest cope there is.


Cope would be to work on yourself because you think you can improve shit

Even tho you should looksmax im just saying the definition


----------



## Lihito (Jul 6, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> They aren't cope. All normies know that looks matter. Obsessing over it instead of bettering yourself in ways you actually can like personality, status, gym, money, mental health etc is the biggest cope there is.


Why do you have that globalist IPD mogger on your avi


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jul 6, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> how many times have you seen an ugly guy with a hot chick?


literally never IRL
and on the internet only some status/money-maxxed top 0.01% exception

JFL at his delusional fuckhead brain


----------



## Lihito (Jul 6, 2022)

exeight said:


> lol that guy is delusional
> 
> of course there are ugly guys out there, with girlfriends
> BUT how is that girl looking? 3/10? maybe fat???
> ...


Its not about getting a fucking girl , its about Being respected and loved , getting daily voluntarx sex in LTR without her Being repulsed. Thats the gist of it all. Thats why we cope with looksmaxing


----------



## DharkDC (Jul 6, 2022)

Even if he was blackpilled, why would he promote it? Just gonna lose out on a shit ton of money and his lifestyle


----------



## Lihito (Jul 6, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Not ugly just LTN. And at 6'2 he mogs every goodlooking manlet.


Mega cope , face > height


----------



## Lihito (Jul 6, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> It makes him because they are the one he is competing against. Tall goodlooking men are pretty rare.


Wall of cope


----------



## GetShrekt (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## P4fivee (Jul 14, 2022)

JFL why did he put a kike on his YouTube thumbnail


----------



## Ronnie (Jul 14, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> „as a men it doesnt matter how you look, you can look ugly as fuck and stil get hot bitches. as a women if you are not hot, then you got a problem. thats why its so good to be a man, how many times have you seen an ugly guy with a hot chick? all the time, ALL THE FUCKInG TIME. im not mr handsome, i dont give a fuck“
> 
> jfl people saying he is blackpilled, he is opposite of blackpill. but his wisdom has more truth than the blackpill tbh, you guys care way roo much about looks, you fucking gay faggots, just transition with your beta mindset, if you are hot enough i will fuck you in the ass for free. andrew tate is giga based and some of you losers need to listen to his words, you are losers because you chose to be losers, you are borke cause you deserve to be broke, he is succesful cause he deserves to be succesful. stop crying and do something about it.



tate is redpilled to the max also a lot of blackpillers heavily believe in just be NT which is basically the same thing as personality.


----------



## MadVisionary (Jul 14, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> as a men it doesnt matter how you look, you can look ugly as fuck and stil get hot bitches.


Yes, but you need a lot more effort than a handsome, rich or famous guy.
You will also suffer a lot more rejection than a handsome guy, this is literally common sense


subhuman incel said:


> as a women if you are not hot, then you got a problem. thats why its so good to be a man


This is a very convenient question, most men find most women attractive, the opposite is not true.
So when we talk about a woman who is not hot, it's because she really is very ugly.
When we talk about ugly men, they are often just average or below average.
In short, women are overrated and men are underestimated.


subhuman incel said:


> how many times have you seen an ugly guy with a hot chick? all the time, ALL THE FUCKInG TIME. im not mr handsome, i dont give a fuck“


This also happens for the reasons I listed above, we underestimate men, and we overestimate women. Many times it's just an average guy or below average with a girl of the same level.
There's also betabux, The wall, promiscuity...
Wheat waffles made a good video about


----------



## softlysoftly (Jul 14, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> as a women if you are not hot, then you got a problem


not true in todays age like you see ugly fat chicks get plenty of matches on tinder
he is wrong again


----------



## Deleted member 16110 (Jul 14, 2022)

Hades said:


> I’d say low 4, but he has an extreme body halo. His face was way worse too before he beardmaxxed and gymcelled.


they average man even at his age is better looking than him

he doesn’t crack 4 psl


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 14, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> He gets pussy cause he’s status maxxed, so it makes sense that he’d have this view


he is G and millionaire 6'4" white guy HTN its enough, plus he is geomaxxed- romania= / US UK anglo hellholes lmao


----------



## gtuktm (Jul 22, 2022)

hes romanian jfl 


Lihito said:


> That guy in the thumbnail looks Like his relative
> 
> Arabs are subhumans


arabs mog hard


----------



## hirochan (Jul 22, 2022)

meh he is relatively tall, mesomorph or good body propotions and mass, has above average cock, and low inhib thats good enough to get laid and can be boosted to higher status with money. Its equivalent to a bimbo with caked on make up, she will fook chad time to time.


----------



## Manchild (Jul 22, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Not ugly just LTN. And at 6'2 he mogs every goodlooking manlet.


lol if you think tats would outslay Efron or cruise. 

Height doesn’t even come close to face


----------



## Manchild (Jul 22, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> hes romanian jfl
> 
> arabs mog hard


He’s African American and Irish


----------



## gtuktm (Jul 22, 2022)

Manchild said:


> He’s African American and Irish


what? i thought hes romanian his brothers looks more romanian


----------



## Manchild (Jul 22, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> what? i thought hes romanian his brothers looks more romanian


They’re mixed but not Romanian


----------



## gtuktm (Jul 22, 2022)

so 


Manchild said:


> They’re mixed but not Romanian


he just goes to romania for no reason?


----------



## Manchild (Jul 22, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> so
> 
> he just goes to romania for no reason?


Yeah, EE maxer


----------

